# Anyone want to meet in New York?



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

It's funny that such a huge city has only about three support groups.


----------



## mcx (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

I'm down to hang out, I've gotten better at handling the anxiety but still feel it from time to time.. I'm usually working long hours in the office during the week, but I've found that playing sports and exercising helps out a lot. So I've become sort of like a weekend sports nut the past year.

Yeah, I live in Queens but sometimes hang out at my sister's apt in the city on the weekends. If you wanna just talk, exercise, or whatever, let me know. Would be cool to talk to someone in a similar situation who understands for a change.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

Yes I would be interested also. So lets make it happen! :yes


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

*We got to do this people! What are we waiting for? It can be a nice way to meet some people and possibly friends etc...* :idea


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

I would like to meet everyone! Let's decide on something!


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

Sounds good, just tell me when and where and I'll be there


----------



## usacceptance (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

I might visit New York next month.


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone want to meet in New York City?*

Looks like we have some interested people!

Alright, let's try to generate some ideas as far as activities are concerned and then plan for something. So what are you guys/girls into?

I like to do a lot of things: I'm up for museums, lounges, theaters, bowling, parks, pool, zoos, ice-skating (I suck at this!), bars, plays, dinner, movies, any sort of physical activity (whether just walking, running), and much more. If it's something I haven't done, I'll be happy to try it out! In the summer, I like to hit the beach.

So what would you guys/girls suggest? Would you prefer something more quiet and low-key for hanging-out the first time or do you want to do something exciting?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm out. Changed my mind.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ultimate!*

Ultimate is an awesome sport. If you're going to gather, you might as well play. :yes


----------



## agent007 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm definitely interested....I live in Hoboken, NJ.


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi agent007, nice name! Nice to see a fellow Bond fan.

Come on people, let's hear some ideas!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate!*

I may be a square for asking this - but what's Ultimate?? :con


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

can we get an idea of what all our ages are which might help us in deciding what to do, oh and im not age discriminating here lol, I'm 22

I think it would be cool to go to some comedy club, but then again I have this fear where I think the comedian is gonna pick on me. I think the first meeting should be something simple though, go out to eat and go to a movie ... or we'll come up with something on the spot...i know the city really well so there won't be problems getting to places


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm 26. If you know the city well, that should certainly come in handy. I've been here for 5 years, and haven't explored it as much as I want to!

I agree that the first meeting should be simple. I'd prefer an open place (such as a park, museum, or mall) where we can all meet without worrying if others can hear us. Then we can go on and do something, such as a restuarant, pool, movie, etc.

To make this easier, maybe we can all answer: (1) What places would you feel comfortable meeting _for the first time_ and (2) When are you available?

I'll go first:

1- Any open environment where we feel comfortable introducing ourselves and being able to talk and hear each other. Then we can go hang-out.

2- I get off from work after 5, so anytime after 6 (M-F). I'm free on the weekends.

Once we get 3 or 4 people, I guess we can make specific arrangements.

My AIM is goldfinger2911...when I'm on, it's usually in the evening.....


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm 24 years young. I don't care where we meet, I'll be comfortable anywhere...and I could only do weekends. Let's see if we can get more people to come. The NYC metro area is one of the most populated places in the world, so like Jenikyula wrote, it is funny that there aren't any gatherings or more support groups.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I prefer weekends too and for a first meeting i would perfer mid day.... so how about we meet in Bryant Park or in front of the NYC public library next to the park cuz we might not be able to find each other in the park it gets pretty crowded. There we got an ice skating ring (but it gets too crowded with all the turists and I cant skate), times square, we could get something to eat, go watch a movie, its a pretty good places cuz everything is within walking distance from there.

so what do u guys think any other suggestions, channges


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I can agree to either of those two places. I like Bryant Park; that's actually a good location. 

Who else is lurking that might be interested? Don't worry: I had to break out of my shell, too, and I know there are others out there as well.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Just trying to keep this post alive, come on what happened to all the people that said they would go in the beginning


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

hey all, I'm new to the city and I'm down for anything
I'm 23 years old
is this meeting still going to happen or not?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

idk hopefully so far I think we got 2 that are serious, 3 with u, it would be great if we had atleast 4 so if one person doesnt show up theres still gonna be 3. if we started with 3 and someone didnt show I think that would be really akward with just two people. hopefully we will get more responses soon


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah I'm still down for the meet. Something indoors probably, cuz its cold out. So many places to choose...here are a few in times square. The wax museum, ripleys believe it or not, espn zone, hawiian tropic etc. The possibilities are endless in NYC. If anyone else has suggestions or are interested, please post. Using my iPod to type this, pretty neat


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

so I guess we have 3-4 people so far.. thats good hopefully we will get even more...hey opie I like ur signature thats actually a really good idea, so im gonna copy it. 

So far I guess we can agree we are all going to meet somewhere near times square .. we can decide where to go from there. lets wait for a couple more days and see if we can get more people, then we could decide on the day


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, I won't be able to post again until Wednesday, but I'm happy we're getting interested people.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Umm, how about something shorter, instead of a whole-day kind of thing, so that in case I have a panic attack I know it wouldn't be rude to leave. ?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think its going to be a whole day kind of thing.. we'll meet up go get something to eat and get to know each other I guess and then we can decide what to do, its definetely not gonna be the whole day, a couple of hours max. If you have to leave early thats fine its not going to be rude, everybodys going to be nervous meeting up...

btw do u have any suggestions on what we can do?


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, (I'm staying late at work to type this since I don't have internet connection from home until Wednesday! )

Nothing to worry about Poeme, if you have to leave early. Hope you can come!

The earliest date I can meet up is not this weekend, but the following weekend (Feb 8-10) and the weekends thereafter. I like the idea of just meeting up first at Bryant Park or nearby..I think someone mentioned the Public Library, too..then hitting Time Square or getting something to eat. 

Just want to meet you all and have everyone be comfortable, and have fun. Alright, later!


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

I can meet if its on the weekends or after work... I just got a job in northern jersey.. totally couldve met anyday if it were like two wks ago.. I just left a job in midtown! 

I'll probably forget to check this in next few days so can someone please pm me and remind what/where/when everyone has decided...thanks soo much.. 

btw I'm 22 and I'd love to meet others around my age so I'm really excited b/c everyone who posted on here seems to be around same age as me : ) ..


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

hey great, looks like we're gonna have a good number of people I think were up to 5 or so. yea don't worry I'll message you. Lets wait a couple more days see if more people join, I'm still messaging some people that I think might be interested.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah sounds good... only thing is it seems liek theres more guys than girls interested.. which is totally not a problem.. but I think more girls who live in NY/NJ should come out too.. I'm looking to get some more girl friends to chill with in the area...

..so if your a girl and you're thinking about coming (if we ever get this thing set) then def come!!!!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

NotThisAgain said:


> so I guess we have 3-4 people so far.. thats good hopefully we will get even more...hey opie I like ur signature thats actually a really good idea, so im gonna copy it.
> 
> So far I guess we can agree we are all going to meet somewhere near times square .. we can decide where to go from there. lets wait for a couple more days and see if we can get more people, then we could decide on the day


Yeah I figured it would be a good way to spread the word. When we post on the other places on the site, people may see it. Because not everybody visits this part of the site. Plus I PM'd a few members that lived in the area like Jordana. So if you see any members that live in the area, let them know.


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like we have 5 people right now. 

Does everyone still want to wait a few more days to see if more people join, or do we want to set up the time and date now? 

I'm ok either way.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea lets start coming up with some dates, how about saturday the 9th or the 16th


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

Ill try messaging some other people too and see if anyone gets back. If not, I'm ok w/ setting it up.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

I think its time we start deciding on a date, people are still gonna have time to join us before the actual meet. I think Saturday the 16th sounds good, or the 9th next week..let me know what you guys think


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah the 9th or 16th is fine with me. If we get more interest then maybe we would have to push it back to the 16th. But if all of us wants to do the 9th, then we can vote on it. Then we need a time and location. :con


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have a problem with meeting on the 9th or the 16th. But I agree with Opie in having a vote.

I vote the 9th!


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

ok I vote the 16th

and since there were no other suggestions I'm going to say

*Where:* In Bryant Park, somewhere around this statue 

__
https://flic.kr/p/72678315
another pic

__
https://flic.kr/p/482046921
you can see the statue in the middle of the image, the only difference being all the grass now is a giant ice skating ring.

if your not familiar where Bryant park is just go to maps.google.com and search for it, for some reason i cant paste the link to it

*When:* 16th or 9th at 1pm


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate!*



roswell said:


> I may be a square for asking this - but what's Ultimate?? :con


Oh! Ultimate as in Ultimate Frisbee - it's a game played with a Frisbee, and two teams of seven players each, on a big field. It's a lot of fun. :yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate!*

It looks like a lot of fun!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_(sport)


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Ultimate!*

well I doubt we'll have 14 people at the nyc meet. And plus the weather may not be ideal, though it's supposed to mild this week.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess its not going to be this weekend, because its almost the weekend. And we need to notify everybody and confirm etc...I suppose next weekend then? :idea :stu


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep, looks like next week.....


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

let me try again...if you agree to the location or if you don't... replay so we know whos going, and post any changes you would like.

When: 16th at 1pm

Where: In Bryant Park, somewhere around this statue 

__
https://flic.kr/p/72678315
another pic

__
https://flic.kr/p/482046921
you can see the statue in the middle of the image, the only difference being all the grass now is a giant ice skating ring.

if your not familiar where Bryant park is just go to maps.google.com and search for it, for some reason i cant paste the link to it


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess its not going to happen again this weekend...


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys/girls,

Can we all commit to meet on the 23rd at 1pm at the location NotThisAgain gave? 

From what I've been reading in other threads, there's a tendency for SA people to express initial interest in meeting up, but then when specific arrangements are made, they become hesitant.

I'll admit that I'm a little hesitant myself, but we need to do this.


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

yea I'll go for that...I tried posting a couple of possible times and I no responses...ur the first


----------



## mcx (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I originally replied to this post a few months ago, and now I'm surprised to see a good amount replied. If the meeting is really on Feb 23rd at 1 pm, I'll try to make it. I usually play in a football game every sat, but I'll see if I can come that day to meet new people... 

If anybody could meet Sunday, I can do that to, I'm usually in the city that day. I was also thinking of setting up a weekly poker game if anybody is interested. I'm 28 btw.

So what's the plan? Play a little frisbee then talk? , you can IM me if you want help setting things up. 

yahoo messenger - mcx_nyc


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok so I guess we have 3 pepople for the 23rd at 1pm in bryant park ...anymore?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

We have a competition with the Toronto get-together people. NY vs CA (SoCal) too? lol. 

Have fun guys.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm...I think I may be able to do it. I'm going to the Klitschko/Ibragimov fight Saturday night. So I may be able to hang out for a while. I'm going with someone to the boxing match, so I have to see what they have planned, but I hope to be there. Maybe we should PM the other people who expressed interest, in case they are not aware.


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

Can we confirm or will the weather be an impediment for everyone?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

scratch me, i'll be in nyc but not until late afternoon for the heavyweight championship fight, don't know if you guys are meeting today, otherwise I could do next week I suppose


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

since no one responded to this saturday i made other plans so i cant today anymore...im willing to try next saturday..plus the weather sucks today


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

CLEEEAAR........ZAAAPPPP...time of death .....
so we gonna try this again for next week or were gonna let this post and idea die


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

I was about to post the same thing! What are we waiting for? 

Can we all agree to this Saturday?


----------



## goldfinger (Jan 14, 2008)

We should get a head-count going.

I'm one. Who's second?


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

two


----------



## Marco18 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi I'm new and I would love to do some kind of meetup in the city if you're still planning one! I'm 24


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

The weather is getting better, so a meetup is still in the cards I guess.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I may be going up to Mystic, CT in a few days. You know, Mystic Pizza.  My friend is coming up from NC to stay there for a bit. She might come to NYC one day. Even if she doesn't, I will may be passing through, even though I have no money. I have nothing else to do with my life right now, so I mine as well just blow it. I miss her dearly.


----------



## whoami (Aug 2, 2008)

im down if anyone is still interested..


----------

